# Stopping Bad Behavior



## adas (Nov 22, 2008)

Nimai my 12month old GS neutered male, is a bit of a nervous dog. I read about not using "NO" as it is not effective and I sure agree. It works only to startle Nimai when I shout in a loud voice, (I used this a few times when I really needed to get his attention.) I need to know methods to get him to:

Aggressive behavior toward a couple of my workers for instance. Nimai will wait for these workers early in the morning and start barking and if I do not restrain him, he will bark and "attack" and try to bite. Here using "NO" when he is restrained and growling seems to have no effect. With other employees there is no problem at all, although he is not very welcoming or effectionate with them. 
Today a customer who has a Belgium shep, made friends with Nimai and maybe 10 minutes later the customer came into my office and Nimai barked and tried to attack but the customer stopped and Nimai started to sniff him and backed off. 

I just cannot think or read of any "positive" training methods, to help out. Other than keep him restrained so I do not get sued. I have pretty much got that worked out as I lock the office door and have a doorbell so I can verify the customer. 

Ideas? 

francis


----------



## adas (Nov 22, 2008)

My approach lately has been, (since yelling "no or stop" gives absolutely no positive results) is that I keep Nimai beside me and pet/good boy him when he does not growl or lunge. I just don't know if he is getting the message to not be aggressive because I am here to protect him or is he feeling rewarded for being aggressive on his own? I assume this behavior is tied into his being nervous, although he is being much less nervous as time goes on. 

Francis


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

I cannot offer you any advice, but maybe someone will come along later and be able to offer some suggestions. Good luck with your boy.


----------



## chelle (Feb 1, 2009)

Just thought I'd respond to bump up your thread. I think it would be very wise to involve a trainer/behaviorist as soon as you can. It sounds as though you're on the verge of this dog biting and I'd sure want to address this in a big way long *before* the first bite. Until then, management. No opportunities. I'd completely remove this dog from the catalysts. Get some expert help. Good luck!


----------



## adas (Nov 22, 2008)

I am asking around about a trainer, but in the meantime I have searched here and u-tube about biting and there seems to be several types of biting and as many cures. 

So to further breakdown Nimai's biting/nipping...... I have the lunging at the employee somewhat under control as Nimai will sit and stay quietly without me holding him as the employee passes by me in the morning.

But the nipping that is unusual and maybe someone knows why is: If myself and other are walking along for a short distance, Nimai is running excitedly and starting to nip at the others legs or shoes. In future I will have him heel beside me and act/walk nicely.

What kind of behavior is this? Is it puppy-play, try to establish dominance? 

thanks 
francis


----------



## KentuckyGSDLover (Nov 17, 2011)

I think there are different kinds of bites. I've been dealing with chewing that crosses over into biting. It's not aggressive, but *it hurts* and puts little bruises and holes in my arms. Rey chews on me (or Buddy, or whatever she can get her mouth on) when she's riled up playing or wants attention, and I started watching for patterns and realizes she also chews on me in a playful manner when she doesn't get her way. She simply does not know when to stop. I know you're supposed to be "positive" with a high strung dog but after gentle no's, loud no's, not allowing her to sit in my office with me and putting her in the crate immediately upon a chew, pushing her away (which only resulted in her thinking it was a game that she was winning and chewing on me more), tonight I lightly slapped the end of the leash on her nose for it. Didn't do it hard enough to cause her pain, but it surprised her. I figured she'd just chew on the leash but she didn't. When I realized that stopped it, I did it every time she tried to chew on me. It didn't take long for her to get the message. She acted a little afraid when I did it a few times, so in between, when I put a hand out to untangle her leash or pet her head when she laid it in my lap and she didn't chew, I praised her highly. She caught on quick it was a consequence directly related to her chewing. A few times she went to chew on my arm and thought about it and stopped. I praised her then, too. She hasn't chewed me all night, for the first time since I got her.

This was a form of newfound training born out of sheer frustration and scabby arms.


----------

